# Old Town Dirigio



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Interested in the Old Town Dirigio at Cabelas. Primarily will be used for fishing LSC and around our cottage on Lake Huron. I'm leaning toward this one, because it is lightweight and I will typically be by myself. I'm interested in getting some feedback and open to other suggestions.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...kayaks/_/N-1100570&WTz_l=Unknown;cat104252580


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They are a nice kayak and a good value. They work fine for fishing, however, they are not as flexible as a Sit on Top (SOT) for rigging etc. If you will be fishing alone on big water, you should really consider a SOT that is self bailing with scuppers. LSC and Huron can be unforgiving on a boat that isn't ideally suited to big water. Unless you can get a spray skirt that seals to a dry top for the Dirigio (and you might be abe to) I'm not sure I'd want to be alone on LSC and have the wind kick up. Sit insides (SINK) are more difficult to do a self rescue in the case of a capsize, especially in rough water. Plus you can swamp them. 


I like the Dirigio though, I want a 12' for running small rivers are creeks where I would take minimal gear and tackle. 

Another boat to consider in that same class in the Jackson Day Tripper. It's a SINK but has a large cockpit and has a much more comfortable seat than the Old Town. Again, it is not a boat I would be comfortable with on LSC or Huron alone unless conditions were ideal.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Other brands to research;
Native Watercraft
Wildernes Systems
Jackson
Oean Kayak
Hobie
Malibu


All make great fishing specific kayaks and have models to fit different budgets from reasonable to really, really expensive.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> They are a nice kayak and a good value. They work fine for fishing, however, they are not as flexible as a Sit on Top (SOT) for rigging etc. If you will be fishing alone on big water, you should really consider a SOT that is self bailing with scuppers. LSC and Huron can be unforgiving on a boat that isn't ideally suited to big water. Unless you can get a spray skirt that seals to a dry top for the Dirigio (and you might be abe to) I'm not sure I'd want to be alone on LSC and have the wind kick up. Sit insides (SINK) are more difficult to do a self rescue in the case of a capsize, especially in rough water. Plus you can swamp them.
> 
> 
> I like the Dirigio though, I want a 12' for running small rivers are creeks where I would take minimal gear and tackle.
> ...


Thanks. I'll take a look at the Day Tripper. Any recommendations for a SOT without breaking the bank? I liked the Dirigio because it seemed like you got a lot for the money and it was light. Most of the SOT's seemed a lot heavier.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's about the best value in a quality made SOT fishing kayak. It is the same hull that the Wilderness System Ride was a few years back and is considered a good hull. 
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_196951_-1

Also, check out the Wilderness Systems Ride 115 and 135...they run around $900 so not cheap but cheaper than most name brand SOT's. They are not light but they are super stable, comfortable and can handle big water. 

Here's the Native Watercraft Redfish 14 (they also make a 12). It is also a quality boat without some of the bells and whistles of the more expensive boats, but you can add accessories as your budget allows and you can buy what you want for the type of fishing you'll do.
http://nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=44

SOT's are generally going to be heavier by design.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Great, thanks. I'll do some reasearch on these.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

I love my Dirigos. I have 2 in my fleet. We use them a lot for rivers and creeks. Very easy to maneuver. Seat is quite comfortable and I love the on board humidor/key/cell phone dry hold right in front. It has probably the easiest accessible dry hatch system on the market. Very adaptable for fishing. 

I do agree that you would not want to get too far out in the big lake with these. They don't track all that great first of all, but with all the wierd wave patterns from the big boats in LSC, a swamp would be a bad thing. Once out, you're out! If you get swamped in a SOT then you just climb back on and off you go.

These are excellent boats for stream and river fishing. You may want to also consider that a SOT is easy to get on and off of. If you're hitting a bunch of spots going down the river, hopping out to fish, the SOT will be easier but not as stable in the river.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

252Life said:


> I love my Dirigos. I have 2 in my fleet. We use them a lot for rivers and creeks. Very easy to maneuver. Seat is quite comfortable and I love the on board humidor/key/cell phone dry hold right in front. It has probably the easiest accessible dry hatch system on the market. Very adaptable for fishing.
> 
> I do agree that you would not want to get too far out in the big lake with these. They don't track all that great first of all, but with all the wierd wave patterns from the big boats in LSC, a swamp would be a bad thing. Once out, you're out! If you get swamped in a SOT then you just climb back on and off you go.
> 
> These are excellent boats for stream and river fishing. You may want to also consider that a SOT is easy to get on and off of. If you're hitting a bunch of spots going down the river, hopping out to fish, the SOT will be easier but not as stable in the river.


Thanks. I think I've decided to go with a SOT. I've got a couple I'm looking at used for decent prices. I'll probably pull the trigger next week. I've never fished from a kayak before, so I'm excited to give it a go.


----------



## mi_bassman (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11279269


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

BTW look at Amazon.com for kayaks once you know what one you want. I got my Old Town from there for over 100 off what gander mountain wanted. With free shipping.


----------

